#   2011
2010 ?
-: 182 1 05 01010 01 1000 110  182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110

----------


## .

> 000 1 05 01012 01 0000 110	,   ,        (  ,   1  2011 )


  ,   .  182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110

----------

> 


     .

----------


## _D

,         4  (   2010 )       ?

----------


## _D

,     - 2010 . (    ) ,  ,       ,  ",  ,         ,   2011     ".            - ._
( )_

----------


## BorisG

> ,  ,       ,  ",  ,         ,


 "" . 
   ,  ,    ,  .  




> ,         4  (   2010 )       ?


 .   .        .
 ,     . 
      ,    ,   , ..    . 
..   ,          . 
       ?   .    ,   -  .

----------


## _D

.  

BorisG,    .

----------


## gihon

,         1  2011       24.07.2009  213-  1  2011      ()  ,        ,          ,    .           ,   1  2011 ,         2011 .
                2011         .

    "  " , -     2010 .      ""? -      2010   6%.

----------


## BorisG

> -     2010 .      ""?


,     ,     ?  :Mad:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 
  ...



> ,   .  182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110

----------


## ˸

000 1 05 01020 01 0000 110 
000 1 05 01021 01 0000 110 ?

----------


## BorisG

> 


 . 
   ,   ,  020     021  022. 
     .
..   -  2011     , ,       :
182 1 05 01021 01 1000 110

 2010  
182 1 05 01022 01 1000 110

..        .

----------


## ˸

> .

----------


## ˸

2005 ?
      2011?

----------


## BorisG

> 2011?


     ?
182 1 05 01050 01 1000 110
    56        .

----------


## BorisG

> 2005 ?


   1 09 01000 ?
     ,       .
 ,  ,           ,       .
   ?
   .  :Wink:

----------


## ˸

> ?


  :yes: 


> 56        .

----------


## BorisG

> .


    - .
      ,     ,      .
   , ,  .

----------

2010   ()        18210501010011000110  ?       2011 ?

----------


## .

,        ?  :Smilie:

----------


## zorro_z

6%        (4  2010 .)
  18210501010011000110
   ?




>

----------


## BorisG

> ?


. 
  ,  .
          ,      ,     .

----------


## zorro_z

> ,  .


 30  2010  -    4  2010  (   6%), 
  ,     " " 31 ,   - .
?



> 


    ,    ?  :yes:      ,           (   )?
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BorisG

> ?


. 




> ,           (   )?


,   ,   . 
    ,  ,   20-  .
  ,   100% ,       ,      .
 ,        . 
...    ,          .  ,     - .

----------


## Oksj

?  ? ::condom::

----------


## ˸

> ?


  :yes:

----------

- 182 1 05 01012 01 0000 110 ,   ,

 (  ,   1 
2011 )      2010        2010 ,     ?
- 182 1 05 01010 01 0000 110 ,   ,

         2011 ?

----------


## .

> ..      2010 .


 -      . ,     ,

----------


## ˸

> 2010        2010 ,     ?


      ?

----------


## .

-   :Smilie:

----------


## zorro_z

> - 182 1 05 01012 01 0000 110 ,   ,
> 
>  (  ,   1 
> 2011 )      2010        2010 ,     ?
> - 182 1 05 01010 01 0000 110 ,   ,
> 
>          2011 ?


  ?  ,        2011 .
 ?

----------

> ?  ,        2011 .
>  ?


:    -    1  2011,   2010 .
?

----------


## ˸

> :    -    1  2011,   2010 .
> ?


  :yes: ,  2011  ...01011...

----------


## BorisG

> - 182 1 05 01010 01 0000 110 ,   ,
> 
>          2011 ?


 ""!
  ,  ,  ,     ?
   ,    ** ,   .
..   2011   
182 1 05 0101*1* 01 *1*000 110
       14    .




> ?


 ,     .




> ?


  - . 
   2011  - * !!!!*

----------


## zorro_z

> ..   -  2011     , ,       :
> 182 1 05 01021 01 1000 110
> 
>  2010  
> 182 1 05 01022 01 1000 110
> 
> ..        .


        6%?  2010  2011 .

----------


## ˸

> 6%?  2010  2011 .


182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110 .... 2011
182 1 05 01011 01 1000 110 ... 2011

----------


## zorro_z

. 
     (    )
     (   *BorisG*.
.   .

----------

..  2010   2011           ? ))

----------


## ˸

> 2010   2011           ? ))


   ...

----------


## NastasiaD

,   , :
18210501010011000110	 ,   ,       ()
18210501012011000110 	 ,   ,       ( 2011.  2010 )
18210501011011000110 	 ,   ,       ( 2011.  2011 )
18210501020011000110	 ,   ,      ,     ()
18210501022011000110	 ,   ,      ,     (c 2011.  2010 )
18210501021011000110	 ,   ,      ,     ( 2011.  2011 )

 ?

...  ....
  ""          :Embarrassment:

----------


## ˸

182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110  6% ( 2011.  2010 )
182 1 05 01011 01 1000 110 6% ( 2011.  2011 )
182 1 05 01022 01 1000 110  15%(c 2011.  2010 )
182 1 05 01021 01 1000 110  15% ( 2011.  2011 )
182 1 05 01030 01 1000 110  . ( 2011. 2010 )
182 1 05 01050 01 1000 110   ( 2011   2011 )
182 1 05 02020 02 1000 110    (  2011  2010 )
182 1 05 02010 02 1000 110  ( 2011  2011 )
  ...

----------


## -

?
     ?

----------


## ˸

> ?

----------


## -

180 1 05 02020 02 1000 110  (  2011  2010 ) ?
      4 ?

----------


## boomer_74

> 180 1 05 02020 02 1000 110    (  2011  2010 )
> 182 1 05 02010 02 1000 110  ( 2011  2011 )
>   ...


   ?:
180 1 05 02020 02 1000 110    (  2011  2010 )
,       !?

----------


## .

182,

----------


## zorro_z

,   ,   ,    .
 , ,  30 .,     .    .
        ,      .
,      ?

----------


## ˸

> ,      ?


  ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

*zorro_z*,             .
   . -        -   2010  ,

----------


## Fraxine

> ,


  :yes:   :yes:

----------


## NastasiaD

> 182 1 05 01030 01 1000 110  . ( 2011. 2010 )


   ,   ?

----------


## ˸

> ,   ?


  :yes:   2011

----------


## NastasiaD

"  !" ()

----------

4  10         ?

----------


## NastasiaD



----------


## 72

" 2011.  2010 "? 
   2010       2010 ,    ,  ,   2011.  2010   ,   2011 ?

----------


## .

2011 ,     2011 .
  2010  ,   2011  2010

----------


## selik34

4        182  180?

----------


## 72

*.*, .

----------


## .

*selik34*,  180?      182

----------

,     ?

----------



----------

> ?:
> 180 1 05 02020 02 1000 110    (  2011  2010 )
> ,       !?


  180

----------


## .

**,      ,     180.     .        :Frown: 
        182.

----------

.

----------


## tatimtv

(  2011  2010 )     ?

----------

" "      ,    ,      - ,      .  ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## tatimtv

> " "      ,    ,      - ,      .  ?


  11  -     :Smilie:

----------


## niks35

> 11  -

----------

> " "      ,    ,      - ,      .  ?


    ,       - ,     .   ,        ,    " "     ?

----------


## NastasiaD

> 


 :Wink:   ,     !
   ...  ,      "  "  -

----------

( ) -     -  !!!!     !! 
  ,     :Wow:

----------


## Fraxine

, ,         (  ),        ???           ,     ,   -          ?     ?

----------

:Embarrassment: 
      ,      25 ,   -   ,  -    .

----------

.       4 . 2010.
     1 8,     .  ,         . .  ?

----------


## BorisG

> 


  ,    ?  :Frown: 
  . 




> 25 ,   -   ,  -    .


    ?
 ,       ** .
     ,     ** .
     ,     .
    ,   ,   ,    .

----------

,           :Embarrassment: 
        ,   \   .     :Wow: 

     -  !     -  :Frown: 
     ,

----------


## BorisG

> ...


 ,   - ,       . 



> ...   \   .


   ,  , ,   .
**  .  .     .

----------


## BorisG

> -  !


    .   ?

----------


## -

,          ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------



----------


## mvf

_,   .

----------


## Fraxine

-   ???

----------


## .

,

----------


## Fraxine

> ,


 ,       -?

----------


## 01

, ,         , ,   2011 .     ?
!

----------


## mvf

- .

----------

!!!

----------


## 01

> - .


 ,  ,    ,     ?   ?

----------


## mvf

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...7&postcount=40

----------


## .

.          
       2011 ,     ,   .

----------


## 01

> http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...7&postcount=40


mvf,      :Smilie:             ...        , , ...   -  ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

*01*,       ,         :Frown:

----------


## 01

,           2011 ,       ,      ,     ...

----------


## .



----------


## RVLana

/    ?

----------

,      ,    ( 6% )   .    - ,     ,  ,     ))).

     ,        .            ?         2010-        4- ?

----------


## .

**,

----------

,   ,  ,            .     ,     .

----------


## .

,           (    ),     . 
        ,

----------

-       ,   .
     -1      ,  .
 ,  ""  .

----------

> -       ,   .
>      -1      ,  .
>  ,  ""  .


 -  -2

----------


## .

-2

----------


## Fraxine

> ,           (    )


      -?  -  , , .

----------

> -       ,   .
>      -1      ,  .
>  ,  ""  .


      .

     ,     4.     ( ).     1=1,372      .

----------


## gihon

6%   2010     .     ,      -  070       1866 .     2010 ,   020,     18210501010011000110, -   ?

----------


## _

,      :
1)    1  2010    182 1 05 01022 01 0000 110.     2011.

2)    2010    182 1 05 01021 01 0000 110.      2011.
 -

----------


## ADR

.    !
       .           . ,         ,    ,        ,       "".

----------

"" ?
  ,    ,    ?        1   .     .   -   ,    .    (),      ,    (    )    . ,     .        ? 30 ?)))  , 1 ?

----------


## ADR

,      +   .       .      "",   (  )    .

----------


## scootvl

,   ,  ""    ,   ,          001?

----------

,          ,   .

----------


## scootvl

> ,          ,   .


     ?    )))

----------

.  .

----------


## ADR

,   "" !
   ?

----------

.

----------

> .  .


     ?   ,  ?

----------


## scootvl

> .  .


    ,   ,    ?   4  (   )   ? :Smilie:

----------

> ?   ,  ?


  .




> ,   ,    ?   4  (   )   ?


 .    .

----------


## scootvl

,     ,         ,     ,      ...

----------

,  ()         ?

----------


## AMBI

scootvl,   .       .     ,  .

----------

,   ,        ...  -   , ?  -   ?

----------


## 4212

11-01-2011         .    ,  -...

----------


## 4212

,    ...

----------


## zombeboy

> ,     ,         ,     ,      ...


 3  ,               .      .    ,      .

----------


## 4212

,       - .     ,   -  (  -    -).   ...,              ,  -  ... :Demonstration:

----------


## so.nata

,    2 ( , . -).        ,     2010     !

----------


## adi90

> 2010 ?
> -: 182 1 05 01010 01 1000 110  182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110


    2010  ,  182 1 05 01010 01 1000 110. .                 .        ,        !?         ...
      ?

----------


## mvf

- ? http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...9&postcount=23

----------


## scootvl

,    ,    (   )       ,       ...      ,      ...      ...     ,        ,     ,  "-"      ...

,          ?

----------


## mvf

> ,          ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=383681

----------

> ,    ,    (   )       ,       ...      ,      ...      ...     ,        ,     ,  "-"      ...
> 
> ,          ?


    50 !!!
,  ,         .      ,            -      .   11     .    ,     . ,     . ,     ,          ,          !

----------


## so.nata

(-,   2,  ).  ,     2010        :yes:

----------

...

    ,           .   ,   .

  ""  ...

----------


## milira

> 2010 ?
> -: 182 1 05 01010 01 1000 110  182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110



   080 ?   ,       ,..  15%? ..  6%    .   ?

----------


## Fraxine

:Frown: .         ,      , ,      ,    13. 
.

----------


## ZHANNET

-? ,     ,  .   .     ,   , -, 12 .    -,  ,    ,          .  ,   ""        . :Frown:

----------


## scootvl

,   ?        ,    ...      ,      ,       ...   ,           :yes:

----------

,          .  :      .

----------


## .

.   ,     :Frown:

----------


## alexowl

,   ,         .

----------

,  :
1. 
2. 
3.   
4. 
 , .

----------


## alexowl

.   ,  .

----------


## scootvl

> ,   ,         .


,  13- ,    20  ,      ...      !!!

----------


## .

*scootvl*,     20       ,    20 .     , ,         ,      :Frown:

----------


## scootvl

> *scootvl*,     20       ,    20 .     , ,         ,


   ...       ,       -    ...   20       ...    -    ,      ...     ...

,        ,  2   3     ...

----------

> 20


...   .

----------


## alexowl

--   .

----------

-    ,          :Big Grin: ,       .

----------


## .

** ,      .    -   .  -    ,     .   ?  :Frown:

----------


## scootvl

,   - ,                ,   ,       () ...     ...   ...   ,    - ...  ""      (  ),   ...

    ,   ...  -   ?

----------


## .

?    ?

----------


## scootvl

> ?    ?


      ...     ,    ...

----------

> ,    ...


 -     )))
 ,     !

----------

> 


       ?   .

----------

11.01.2011.       6 ,   - 18 ,    46     .

----------


## .

> ?   .


       ? , ,      ?       :Wink:

----------

+ .
. - 7718
     ,       .         (  ),     - - !

----------


## kkyka

,ѹ2  .,   ,,  2010   ,  2011   .

----------


## .

*kkyka*,    .       :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,       .


 ,      ,     .

----------

> ,      ,     .


,     ?       ? ,  ,     ,    , ?
     .

----------


## .

> ,     ?       ?


 ,          :Wink:  ,       ,     ,      .     ,        . ,    ?      .       ,            :Wink:

----------

,      ,       "")))
 -     .     .  -      .      . ,      -   )))))

----------


## .

> -      .      .


     ,     .  ,      :Wink:

----------

-  11  ))
  : "   -   !"
 ,  ,      .   ,        .  ,     -        ,  .   ,   (       )      - -      .        " ".     -  ,             ?

----------


## .

, - ,         . 
11          :Smilie:

----------

,   ,    .
 ,        ,    ,   . 
,    .  ,    ,     11  . 
      :     !)))
      .

----------


## Fraxine

-  20.01   ???    ?

----------


## alexowl

20.01 ?    01.05.

----------


## Fraxine

> 20.01 ?


  .

----------

4  2010   ?

----------


## 4212

> -  20.01   ???    ?


            11 ,     .  42

----------

!?

----------


## BorisG

> -  20.01   ???


  .




> !?


       ,    , 26 . 
  ,       .
    ,     ,      .   ,     ,      1 ,     .

----------

?   .           .

----------


## BorisG

> ?   .


   . 
,         .   ,     .

----------

,    .      .  ?  ,    6-   ?

----------


## TALA04

6   .
    .
,    2    .
 .

----------


## scootvl

> 6   .
>     .
> ,    2    .
>  .


       ,  ,      ,      ...     ,   ,      40  ,        20 ... :Frown:

----------



----------

?

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------

:



> ,    , 26 . 
>   ,       .
>     ,     ,      .   ,     ,      1 ,     .

----------

?    ,      ,             .

----------

> 


       .

----------


## GoldenElk

4  2010.   ?  18210502000021000110? 1 1,295 ?   1  2011  1,372.... ?

----------

> .



 ,   ?))))
   , ,      .

----------


## scootvl

?    ""     "" ?

----------


## free-lancer

.    ?

----------


## .

,  .     ,  .

----------


## Fraxine

,     :Embarrassment: ,    ,    .

----------

> ,    ,    ,    .


  :  ?  ?  ?
       ,        -.
P.S.        .

----------


## zombeboy

15  . 

          .

     ,                      .       .

    ,    .    ..

----------

(   ).
  ,  ,     ,           .

    .  ,          .   , ,   ,   ,  , - ,   ,     .      )

----------


## scootvl

> (   ).
>   ,          .   , ,   ,   ,  , - ,   ,     .      )


          ,     :Wow:

----------


## Vyborg

> .         ,      , ,      ,    13. 
> .


           (18210502020021000110),      .       ?

----------


## scootvl

> (18210502020021000110),      .       ?


   "    ?".          :Big Grin:

----------

,   2011.

----------


## zombeboy

> ,   2011.


    2011 ?    ,         .   ,      .      .   .   ,      .

----------

?            .

----------

,    .      -  20- ,  25- .
        (      -   ),    .

----------


## Fraxine

> 


      -,  17-18,       ,   -  -?     .    . 
    , -,   .
 ,                 :yes:

----------


## Tatyana buh

23   ,      25 (   -),    30 ,       ???

----------

.      30 .

----------

13   (  )   (18210502020021000110),    15   ,       ?

----------


## Fraxine

,  ?

----------

!     .

----------

[QUOTE=;53110425] 13   (  )   (18210502020021000110)]


   ?))))
        .       ?

----------

[QUOTE=;53110674]


> 13   (  )   (18210502020021000110)]
> 
> 
>    ?))))
>         .       ?



, ,     .

----------


## Lenucik

> 23   ,      25 (   -),    30 ,       ???





> .      30 .


       .               ?

----------

> ?

----------


## .

*Lenucik*,       .    ?   :Frown:

----------


## NataSPb

(((,      6 %       - ...     ?

      ,    ...

                 (        )     ? 

               ?

----------

> 



 "",          .      9   .)))))

----------


## -

.     ,     ,   ,  -  .

         , ,   ...       ... ...

----------


## -

13     
    ,       
 :Wow: 
  20-

----------

...    ???????    ????? HELP)))

      .   ... 
18210102021011000110   
18210102020010000110?????????????

----------


## tikwa3

> ,   - ,       . 
>    ,  , ,   .
> **  .  .     .


  ,     .            ,    -.            -  ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## artekom

4  2010  ,      ?

----------


## Fraxine

?

----------


## artekom

,

----------


## mvf

http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...F7C9556E1618AC

----------


## Ermena

. ,    ,      : "   - ??? ,    "   :Smilie:

----------


## .

,        .  -   ,      :Frown:   ,      :Frown:

----------


## niks35

.      12        . .     .     ,        .

----------


## BorisG

> ,     .


 ,  , -   ,  .     .
 ,    .  




> 


       ,   . 
 ,       .  .
       ,    .
     , ,   ,    ,    .
  ,      ,        .
..    ,     ,    ,   - .

----------


## IER

2010 .      ,     .     . ,  .

----------


## Fraxine

> 2010 .      ,     .     . ,  .


      .

----------


## .

*IER*,         .     -    :Frown:

----------


## 95

,  " "?182 105 020*2* 0021 000110 -       2011 .  2010     182 105 020*0* 0021 000110.       182 105 020*1* 0021 000110? , ,   -   .   -  (   ).

----------


## .

> 182 105 0202 0021 000110 -       2011 .


      ,  2010   .  2011     


> 182 105 0201 0021 000110

----------

> 15  . 
> 
>           .
> 
>      ,                      .       .
> 
>     ,    .    ..


   15-   ?

----------


## Max_MK

-      ?     ?        ,       .        -  ,   ,  100   ,       (    ).       .  ?  ...

...       ...

----------


## .

*Max_MK*,        .     .         .

----------


## Max_MK

,   ? =)))     ,       10.,     11  ,   ... 

  ,     )))

----------


## BorisG

> ...       . ...


       ,    .
   ,    . 




> ,   ?


  . 
     . 
   ,      ,      . 




> ,       10.,     11  ,   ...


,   ,    .
    ...   ,      . 
   ,    ,           .

----------


## zombeboy

> 15-   ?


    ,   ,   .    .

----------

-          ( "  - ?       ")

----------


## -

.         .   ,    .      - .   ...

----------


## Fraxine

> .


      -      :Frown: .

----------


## -

,  - .
 :       ,     .
:      ,      ,        -   ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------

,     .   .
        .    ))     .

 ,  ,        ?

----------


## 111

.     -...

----------


## ""

,      30.12.2009  150 (    10.12.2010  163).

   ,       : 182 1 05 02000 02 1000 110

 ,      28.12.2010  190,       ,            .

 ,    28.12.2010  190            ,    :

-      ,   1  2011     182 1 05 02020 02 0000 110;

-           182 1 05 02010 02 0000 110.

----------


## 111

> ,    28.12.2010  190            ,    :
> 
> -      ,   1  2011     182 1 05 02020 02 0000 110;
> 
> -           182 1 05 02010 02 0000 110.


          ..

----------


## ADR

ѹ33.   ,       .         .

----------

-  .

----------


## NastasiaD

,        :Wink:         ,    ,    .
      ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## 222

,        ,   .04.2010?  :Wink:

----------

> -  .


         ,       ,  ,   .  ,  "   "

----------

-: ,        -          ?

----------


## 22

18210501010011000110     .    ,  .     .   ?    ,    .

----------

, :         ( ,   ),     , ,        )      ,   .       ?

----------


## mvf

.    ,  -  .   .

----------

-  .  ,     )))
,     .   .    . .

----------

14   :     , 20.01.11       ,    20.10.11     .

----------

(. - )         .    ,   ,  .

----------


## matreshka-80

12       .      -   ,    "   ?        :Wink:       -   .    1- "

----------


## IRINA BR.

> 12       .      -   ,    "   ?             -   .    1- "


 1  2011.          .         .
 .   .     .

----------


## hiker

> 1  2011.          .         .
>  .   .     .


         ?

----------


## hiker

> 18210501010011000110     .    ,  .     .   ?    ,    .


 01012011    -  - 18210501011010000110

----------


## IRINA BR.

> ?


 ,      .    .       .

----------


## hiker

:Redface:      ,   14  0   1.,      :Redface:

----------


## .

.  14-   ,    ,  , ,

----------


## hiker

> .  14-   ,    ,  , ,


,     :Redface:    ,    .             14  -  0.          0   .   ,   -  ,          ,    1.    ,      :Smilie:

----------

14  1,      ?

----------

1
 2
 3

----------

!     .

----------


## Lilek

,    !!! :     (1)  .  "   ",     , ))).      ,   ""  ""     (    ,      ))),        . ,    (    -  )          ...  -   ,    - ,          :   ?     ?.      "       ".

  .  :Embarrassment:

----------

,

----------


## 22

.  ,     .   .

----------


## Anna___2007

.. ,  5 -     -  ,    .    .
         4  2010: :Redface: 
182 1 05 02010 02 1000 110  
182 1 05 02020 02 1000 110  ?

----------


## 555

- service .nalog. ru: 8080
  - 182 1 05 01010 01 1000 110
 , -...  .  .    ,   ""    .

----------


## .

*555*,          ,      . 
    ,    .

----------


## Anna___2007

..        -   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 555

., ..   ,         ( 4.2010) - 182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110, ?

----------


## .

> ,    .


.

----------


## 555

:Smilie: 

    ,  !

      (   .), , , ""     ,     ?      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 555

> ..        -   ?


  ,    (     )    ,      -  .
     ,  26  -    ( ),     .
  ,         ,     ?

----------


## 555

> .


 ?
   ,  .

      ,  ,        (  ,  ,    )

----------


## .

*555*,      -  ,     ,       ,  ,   ?            .      .        ,        ?

----------


## 555

.... -   ,     25.01  ,   31.03.

 , , !

----------


## Vyborg

> ,  !


        !! :Wow: 


          ,   .  ,       .

----------


## BorisG

> ,   . .


     ,   .
   ,     ( )   ,  , ,     ,    ,     ,             ,   .    
"" , ,    . 
,      ,   , ,  , ..      .       ,    ,      .      ,  ,    .

----------

,      ?       ?

----------


## mvf

**,  10      .

----------

!  -    .

----------


## zombeboy

> !  -    .


 ,   . ..       .

 ,  ,    .        ,  .   ,       ,

----------


## mvf

- .

----------

> - .


 ,     .

----------

!!!?

----------

. ,  )))))))))))))))))

----------


## -

?   :Frown:

----------


## ADR

,     .

,      ,       ...       6%,      .

----------

> ,     .



    :       ?????))))
  -?

  , -,   ,       .         ?       ,       2010 ,       2010 ?       2011  ,   .   ,    2012     . 
,    -     ,     .  .

----------


## ˸

> ,    -     ,     .


    ...

----------


## Polwiz

> - .


...
 ...       :Wink:

----------


## ADR

,    ,     (   ""),  -,        ?     ?      (,    ),   ,       .  ,     ,         ,            . 

 " "    ?    .       .

     ,     .
 ?      .

----------


## -

?

----------

> ...




      - "".

----------

(-),

----------

gnivc     " ",    : "        1151059,    1152016,    1152017      01.01.2011        28.12.10  190".

,     ,       .

----------

+     17.01.2011.       ,         .     ,

----------


## -

( ),  -   ( ).
 :Wow:

----------

,...   .  ,  "    "    .

----------

-  ,   25   .
  ,   ,    ,       -       ,      ?
                 ? ,       ?

----------

,  ))

----------


## Fraxine

-   ,    ,    ,    ,     .

----------

17 .         (, ,14)           .,

----------

> (, ,14)           .



         ,          .

----------

,      : 182 1 05 02020 02 *1*000 110   ,     , -   .    ,   ,   .   ?

----------

19  ,       4,22,2 -   ?

----------


## .

**,      14-  1.   .
0     . ,      1,  , 2    3  .

----------


## .

,

----------

,             .  0.

----------


## ˸

> ,


  :Wow:       10  ?

----------

,   , .    1  0 - , ?

----------

,   :               ,   (  )    ?

----------

> 


 .

----------


## BorisG

> ...     .


    ?     .  :Wink: 
 -       .
      ,   ,    . 
** .

----------

> 2010 ?
> -: 182 1 05 01010 01 1000 110  182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110


,  ?  ?
 ,   ?

----------

> ?     . 
>  -       .
>       ,   ,    . 
> ** .


     .


>>>>  ,          4  2010    182 1 05 02000 02 1000 110,     .  .  ,           ,     ?  ....

----------


## -

> ,   , .    1  0 - , ?


 

    1,  , 2    3  

,     14-

----------


## alexVRN

?
  ?

----------

> ?


http://mvf.klerk.ru/rass/r032_09.htm




> ?


,  ,   ,  01.01.2005.

----------

.   ,   12    .    .  ,         . .  .      .  -!!! ..    ,  .

----------

2010  	2011	
182 1 05 01010 01 1000 110
,   ,      	182 1 05 01011 01 1000 110 
,   ,      	 

	182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110   
,   ,       (  ,   1  2011 )	 

182 1 05 01020 01 1000 110
,   ,      ,     	182 1 05 01021 01 1000 110
,   ,      ,    	 

	182 1 05 01022 01 1000 110 
,   ,      ,     (  ,   1  2011 )	 
182 1 05 01030 01 1000 110 
 ,                     	182 1 05 01050 01 1000 110
 ,      	 


	182 105 01030 01 1000 110
 ,       ( ()   ,   1  2011 )            	 
182 1 05 01040 02 1000 110 
            	182 1 05 01041 02 1000 110
,            	 

	182 1 05 01042 02 1000 110
,             (  ,   1  2011 )	 
182 1 05 02000 02 1000 110 
        	182 1 05 02010 02 1000 110 


	182 1 05 02020 02 1000 110 
         (  ,   1  2011 )	 
182 1 05 03000 01 1000 110  
  	182 1 05 03010 01 1000 110 

	182 1 05 03020 01 1000 110 
   (  ,   1  2011 )

----------

182 1 05 02020 02 1000 110 
  4 .2011   - ?

----------


## tester98

19     23      ( 20.01.2011):

18210502020021000110 - 4  2010
18210502010021000110 -   2011

----------


## lumiere

...      6% 13- .   . 
    - ,  ,       ,      ,       .
   ?       -   ? 
 :Confused:

----------


## Fraxine

:Frown: .         ,   -- ,  -       . ,      .
 :Frown:  (    :Embarrassment: ),     ,     ,        :Frown: .    -.

----------


## Fraxine

?

----------


## Larik

> ?


     3 ,    16.00        ....  ,  ,    . ,    , ,      .            ...   ,      .

----------


## .



----------

,   15% 182 1 05 01022 01 1000 110-?    ,   ,   .   16  .,         ,       .

----------


## $quirrel

> 19     23      ( 20.01.2011):
> 
> 18210502020021000110 - 4  2010
> 18210502010021000110 -   2011


    ,    ,   18210502020020000110 - 4  2010

----------


## .

*$quirrel*,    14-    .    .

----------


## $quirrel

14  "0". ,    -  .

----------


## .

.     .     ,     - ,

----------


## *

6%  4 . 2010 -18210501012011000110
 15%  4  2010 - 18210501022011000110
  4  2010 -18210502020021000110
 100%.       ..         .

----------


## *

1 .2011  6% - 18210501011011000110
 15%  1  2011 - 18210501021011000110
  1  2011 - 18210502010021000110

----------

> 6%  4 . 2010 -18210501012011000110
>       ..         .



   ?

----------


## *

.      .

----------

18.01.2011       ,    . 
      .
* ,    .

----------


## tester98

> 


   (-)   

 18210502020021000110

 :      (  ,   01.01.11)

----------

.     ()         ..

----------


## 95

-,     ,   ,     :Smilie:

----------

> -,     ,   ,


    ,    ,      ..   ??  !

----------

.        ,      , ,        .

----------


## *

> .        ,      , ,        .


       .       ,           .              ,     ,    .       .

----------

.    ,         .            .         -  ,  !

----------

18210502020021000110 - 4  2010

----------

.   ,   ,     ,       . 
  ,   ,   ....

----------


## big2002

.
   .

  ,   ,  2010     .
 ,      182 1 05 01050 01 1000 110
    -  .
    -    .      -  .

,      -        2010   ,  182 1 05 01022 01 1000 110 
(,         1  2011 ).

    ,   ,        .   1-  2011        ,     .        -  .   ?

----------


## .

*big2002*,

----------


## big2002

> *big2002*,


  ,   1-   .

             ?

----------

> .        ,      , ,        .


 ,       ,   .            .     18.01.2011   ,    .      .   ,         . :Abuse:

----------

5- ,     , ..      .

----------


## Fraxine

> 5- ,     , ..      .


          .

----------


## ADR

-        .
         .

----------

.. -    ,      :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------

> ,       ,   .            .     18.01.2011   ,    .      .   ,         .



    !
   :    ?

----------

> !
>    :    ?


,  .      ,       .        .        .     :yes:

----------

.    (  )  -    .  !!!   ( )

----------


## .



----------


## Fraxine

,  .      ,    - (     )  -"  ,   ,    ,    ".  ,            .

----------


## Lukoshka

, .18210102010010000110 -   ?

----------


## mvf

,   14-  "1".

----------

> .        .


         ,   .

----------

4.23  19  2011.    - . !

----------

(   ),  ,           ,  ,  ,

----------


## mvf

**,       /// -  - . 

!    .

----------

> ,  .      ,       .        .



,  -     ((((
     ,        ?  ,  ?           ?   ,  ?    ,       -     )))) 
 ,       ,    .
    ,      ,        ,      .     )))))
,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   -.         ,  .       . ,      .     ,     .    , ,       ... :Abuse: 
   ,     .

----------


## mvf

. .    .
        -  ... .

----------


## ˸

> ,     .


 +5


> ...


     ...   ...    ...   ,  ,     ...  ...

----------

> . .    .
>         -  ... .




      -  ,   .  25 )))))

----------


## mvf

-      .

----------


## ADR

-         .     (33)  ,        .

----------

> -         .     (33)  ,        .


  :     6% -   ?  4  2010 ?

----------


## ADR

,   6%  4  2010    18210501012011000110

----------


## IRINA BR.

> -         .     (33)  ,        .


   ?  , .   .

----------


## .

http://www.r77.nalog.ru/document.php...w.r77.nalog.ru

----------


## IRINA BR.

*.*, , .

----------

!  .               ??? , !!!

----------


## .

,

----------

-         :Wow: ,  -        , ,  ?          ,    -  - (((

----------


## mvf

-2011 ().

----------

,  ..         ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------

!!!

----------


## :)

24 ()      .       . ,  2010      ,    2011   ...

----------

( 6%)     ,  -    ,     ,      ....   .      -    :Wow:

----------


## Koren

!   15%
  2010     .
  2011 :
1.  59 " ,       ( ()   ,   1  2011 )" - 182 1 05 01030 01 0000 110
2.  62 " ,      " - 182 1 05 01050 01 0000 110
  ?      , ?

----------


## mvf

1.

----------


## Koren

> 1.


!)

----------


## MikleV

*Koren*, -      :

 14 - 17      0000.  :

1000 -    (,      ,     ); 
2000 -      ; 
3000 -    ()

----------

?     ?   2010     - ?

----------


## .



----------


## zorro_z

> -2011 ().


  ,   ,     ,      .
http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr113.htm
  .      -     !
-     .  ,     ,     :   14-     0. 
 ,       ,    -  !
,     - , , .
         -     !
  ,      ,      14- .    ?
,  ,   , -     ,     ,     .
  .  .

----------


## mvf

1. *zorro_z*,       :

_ 14 - 17      0000.  :........._?

 ""  ,        .  1000, 2000, 3000.

2.   AS IS.       " ".

----------


## .

*zorro_z*,      ,      .     .       ,

----------


## zorro_z

,    * .* *mvf*      !
   -     . ,  ,     - !
    - ,     ,   -  . 
, ,    -   .    !

----------


## .

*zorro_z*, ..       ,      ?        - ,        ?
     ,    ? 



> ,   -  .


   .       .

----------


## Koren

> *Koren*, -      :
> 
>  14 - 17      0000.  :
> 
> 1000 -    (,      ,     ); 
> 2000 -      ; 
> 3000 -    ()


(((    ...       ?        ,    ...

----------


## .

*Koren*,    .         ,    ,     ?

----------


## Koren

> *Koren*,    .         ,    ,     ?


    ,     -  !    (((

    - ,  ,   ?

----------


## zorro_z

> *zorro_z*, ..       ,      ?


   .
  ,     -  ,      - (   ,  )  .     .



> *zorro_z*
>        - ,        ?
>      ,    ?


      . 
   -    ,   . 



> .


.      ,   ,    .      -    .
,      .

----------


## .

> ,     -  ,      - (   ,  )  .


             .



> .


   .    ,       ,       



> ,      .


 ,     . 
,     , -  ,   .

----------


## zorro_z

> ,     .


 ,   ,    .

----------


## 131

.  .    - 2009  2011 - .     2010 .   -  ?

----------


## ˸

> - 2009  2011 - .


    ?

----------


## 131

6%

----------


## .

2010 ,  -

----------


## 131

> 2010 ,  -


    2010 .

        2010,      2010 ?  :Wow:

----------


## ˸

*131*,   6%
2009  - 182 1 05 010*10* 01 1000 110
2010  - 182 1 05 010*12* 01 1000 110
2011  - 182 1 05 010*11* 01 1000 110 
  ...

----------


## 131

--,       4.23    -   10  12.   11 .     ?

----------


## .

2011?     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## 131

,  ,    :Smilie:

----------

, ))
    ,     ??
     6%???

----------


## .

,

----------


## svetuek

,  :
182 1 05 01012 01 0000 110
        1000 110  .
   ?

 :
http://www.r77.nalog.ru/document.php...w.r77.nalog.ru

----------


## mvf

> 1000 110  .


      : http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=402

----------


## .

*svetuek*,   14-  .      .

----------


## svetuek

,  14   )))

----------


## zorro_z

-  FAQ
,   
* 6%*
2009 - 182 1 05 01010 01 1000 110
2010 - 182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110
2011 - 182 1 05 01011 01 1000 110 
     :
http://www.pro-nalogi.ru/static/kbk....cacb28cd904b27

----------


## .

*zorro_z*,    



> 2009 - 182 1 05 01010 01 1000 110


   .

----------


## Elenav73

,    !         2,9%  2011 . :slujeb: 
    - .

----------


## .

http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr101.htm

----------


## Elenav73

*.*,     2,9%  ? ,   ...        0,2%  2011    ?     ?  ...  :Embarrassment:            ?

----------


## Elenav73

> *.*,     2,9%  ? ,   ...        0,2%  2011    ?     ?  ...            ?


 2010     39310202050071000160        .       .    0,2%

----------


## .

> 0,2%  2011    ?


   .    ,

----------


## Elenav73

> .    ,


    ,     ...,    2,9%,     ,     ... :Frown:

----------

> 2,9%,     ,     ...


*2,9%* -  
*0,2%* -  


 
-     2010  2011 .

----------


## Elenav73

!!!
 :yes:

----------


## greed

,    .   4.23     ?

----------


## Michael K

!

     ( 6%)  III, IV . 2010 .    , ..   18210501012011000110      

   -   , , ,     27.01.2011 .

               ( )? ,   "" .

:     ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

,      ,      2010    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> !
> 
>      ( 6%)  III, IV . 2010 .    , ..   18210501012011000110



  4      -        . 
    3  2010 ?
-  ,  .        .

----------


## .

,  .    .    , .    3   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Michael K

> ,      ,      2010    ?


 .!
   III  2010 .
!

----------


## Michael K

!!!       .

----------


## .

*Michael K*,       ?   ,     ,

----------


## Michael K

> *Michael K*,       ?   ,     ,


.,  , .    .   ,     .   .      ,   3 . 2010 .      4 . 2010 .

    ,  .      .      , + .

  .    .

----------


## baum

, ,          2010 ,      14-   0,   ?     ?

----------


## baum

.      2011 .     - 182 101 02 02 101 1000 110?
!

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## Ilya_5432

-   http://www.r77.nalog.ru/document.php...w.r77.nalog.ru ?     ...

----------


## .

*Ilya_5432*,     ?     .
     14-    .          
http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr113.htm

----------

182,          2010  392.    ,         2011        2010.     2011,   .

----------


## mvf

> 182


 .



> 


.

----------


## Ilya_5432

> *Ilya_5432*,     ?     .


,  ,             :yes:    ,   -.

----------


## ADR

Ilya_5432,
    ,      "  "  http://www.r78.nalog.ru/ .   ...
  ,        .         ,     .

P.S.        :
www.r**.nalog.ru,  ** -    (, 77 - , 33 -   ..)
      - http://www.r33.nalog.ru/document.php...w.r33.nalog.ru

----------


## .

*Ilya_5432*,

----------


## 05

!
      ,      ,         ,    .    ,    ?                     ? .

----------


## .



----------


## 34

> ,    .


    ? 
   -,     4- . 2010. .     ,        3- . 2010.

----------


## .

,

----------

,     ( ),    ?  .

----------


## .

,      .   14-   1  2

----------

!    2010    (1%)       18210501030011000110?

----------


## Galateya

.
    .   /  . 
,     .
  -  . ( -   .   .  
   .  77 03 ( .. 3- ) 


     3  ,    02 .

  ?     /  .

----------


## .

*Galateya*,  -

----------


## Galateya

> *Galateya*,  -



..  ? .

----------

,        (),    ??     ?    ?

----------


## .

.        .    ,       ,            :Smilie: 
, ,    2010    ,

----------

,  ,   2010    ??      .   4    ,   -    ?  , ..

----------


## .

> ,  ,   2010    ?


 ,   1         .    .       .   ,

----------

> 2010    (1%)       18210501030011000110?


 :yes:  
 ,       
( ()   ,   1  2011 )

----------

> .. -    ,


     :



> ,    ? ...
> * ,        .*

----------

> !    2010    (1%)       18210501030011000110?


, , :   2011
        28.12.2010 190         Ի  2011      ()    .
:               

 1  2011    :
18210501010010000110 	,   ,      
18210501020010000110 	,   ,      ,    
18210501040020000110 	,            
18210502000020000110 	        
18210503000010000110 	  
18210501030010000110	 ,      


  18210501030010000110     ,       ( ()   ,   1  2011 ).

 1  2011    :
18210501011010000110	,   ,      
18210501012010000110	,   ,       (  ,   1  2011 )
18210501021010000110	,   ,      ,    
18210501022010000110	,   ,      ,     (  ,   1  2011 )
18210501041020000110	,            
18210501042020000110	,             (  ,   1  2011 )
18210502010020000110	        
18210502020020000110	         (  ,   1  2011 )
18210503010010000110	  
18210503020010000110	   (  ,   1  2011 )
18210501050010000110	 ,

----------

> ,


   ?



> :


      .

----------


## .

**,     ,     14-  ! -       !
**,     -      :Wink:     ,      .

----------

> **,     -         ,      .


        , , (         ,     ,     )    .** ,     )))

      .   -  .

----------

,       2  2010  ( 27/08/2010)    ?

----------


## .

. 18210502020022000110

----------


## 86

,  -     ,    ,         ,      ???             ,     ????

----------

> . 18210502020022000110

----------


## .

*86*,   ?      ?  ?

----------


## -

, ,           2010-11 .??     :Frown:      . 
 392 1 02 02100 06 1000 160 -     
 392 1 02 02110 06 1000 160 -     
 392 1 02 02100 08 1000 160 -   
 392 1 02 02110 09 1000 160 -

----------


## scootvl

:Frown: ((

----------


## scootvl

- 05401369000 ...     , ...   05401000000... 

 ...  ,          ,      ...   ...

----------


## scootvl

,  ...           3  ...     ...

   : "     ,       40101".    13.01.2011,   ""     13.01.2011 :Smilie: 

   -    :Love:  :Big Grin:

----------


## scootvl

,       ,      ...      ...

----------


## .

*scootvl*,  ,         :Smilie:

----------


## 86

> 86,   ?      ?  ?


  25.01.2010   4  2010      18210501010011000110

----------


## .

.   -    .

----------


## 86

> .   -    .


,  !

----------

190  28.12.2010 07  2011         .     .

----------


## goshya

6%    ,     .     , .. ,        ?
.

----------


## goshya

.

----------

> - 05401369000 ...     , ...   05401000000...


 :  ,  ,     .

----------

,  2      ,

----------


## 4

> 190  28.12.2010 07  2011         .     .


 -

----------

6%      4  2010 .

          2010?:

1. 182 1 05 01011 01 000 110 - ,   ,       (    2011   )



2. 182 1 05 01012 01 000 110 - 	,   ,       (  ,   1  2011 )

,     (

----------


## .

.        1  2011

----------

,      ?

----------


## .

.    ,        -       :Wink:

----------


## 4

> .    ,        -


  , ,      ""!!!

----------

> ,


"" ()

----------

> .        1  2011


        ??

----------

> 6%      4  2010 .
> 
>           2010?:
> 
> 1. 182 1 05 01011 01 000 110 - ,   ,       (    2011   )
> 
> 
> 
> 2. 182 1 05 01012 01 000 110 - 	,   ,       (  ,   1  2011 )
> ...


,     

1. 182 1 05 01011 01 0000 110

2. 182 1 05 01012 01 0000 110

----------

> ,


 ...    .    ( )      .

----------

> ...    .    ( )      .


   ,          ?    , ?

----------

> ,          ?    , ?


 ,   -   ,  .

----------


## elenepl

?      4  2010 . ?    .      (((

----------

-   ?

       2010       ?

182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110 

??

----------


## .



----------

> ?      4  2010 . ?


http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr113.htm

182 1 05 02020 02 *000 110

----------


## IrenaV

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr113.htm
> 
> 182 1 05 02020 02 *000 110


       20      ,   ?

----------


## natpol

,      ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


http://www.klerk.ru/doc/209910/

----------


## natpol

!

----------

, , ,      -, ?
         ?
     ?   ?

----------


## .

,     ,        :Frown:      .       ,      :Frown:

----------


## olgasl

> 20      ,   ?


    18-   21-  .            .         ,    ,        ,   ,    ,  .      .

----------


## Fraxine

.
  /.       ,   .

----------

?

----------


## .



----------

,  :    , ,  -    ,   ,   . -    ?

----------


## Larik

> ,  :    , ,  -    ,   ,   . -    ?

----------

! !

     ( 6%)
     3 - 2009 .   
              - ,       (   01.01.11)

----------


## .

, . -

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    .

----------

, , .
       2009   2010 ,     ,    ?
    2009  2010,  -     11,  .
 ..

----------


## tikwa3

,      )))

----------


## .



----------


## -

20 
22     :
 31.01   ,   18.02.
   19.02

  , ,     (                )
-,   .  -

24    , ,   
   ,      ,

----------

15%  2009,    ?

----------

,     2011  2011...      ,    ,  ,    . ,          ?       ...

----------


## .



----------

.        6%
   26  
     :
"      18210501010010000110,
     2010     18210501010010000110,   ,    ""  18210501010011000110,
     ..."

----------


## .

**,      14-  . .
    ,  18210501010010000110 - ,

----------

.



 .        6%
   26  
     :
"                   182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110,
     2010     182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110, 
  ,    ""          182 1 05 01010 01 1000 110,
     ..."

----------

,    15%  2009,    ?   ?

----------


## .

**,         :Frown:   ,     2011 .  2009  2011 , ?

----------

6%?
    (),  2.0 (2.0.19.10)

----------


## .

,      .

----------

*.*,  .    .

----------


## Ksu78

.    :Dezl: 
    2010 .   ..      ? (18210501050010000110) ???
    -  18210501030011000110

----------

> 2010 .   ..      ?






> -  18210501030011000110


  .    ,   , . .        .

----------


## .

*Ksu78*,    ?     2011  ,   2010  :Frown:    - ,     2011 ,     .
  ,       2011 .        ,

----------


## .

,  ?     ?   :Frown: 
   2  ,         :Frown:

----------


## Ksu78

:Big Grin:

----------

*.* ,   .
   6 %  182 1050101201 1000 110
      2, 1

----------


## .

** ,           ?

----------

*.* ,   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.    2011   .       :Smilie:

----------

*.*  .

----------


## TonyMontana

,   ....  6%    2010     ?

----------


## .

*TonyMontana*, , ,       .    ,   .

----------

> 6%    2010     ?

----------


## ihvar

, ,     6%,    :

3921020*20100*61000160 (  )   



3921020*21000*61000160 (  2010 ,   )
?

----------


## .

*ihvar*,             .  ,

----------


## ihvar

> ihvar,             .  ,


, , !

----------


## TonyMontana

> *TonyMontana*, , ,       .    ,   .


  !    ,     ,      .   .  :Smilie:

----------

.  7     ,   260     300     .
 ?

----------


## .

,     ?

----------


## -!

6%,
  020   - 182 105 01012 01 1000 110
   080   ? ( )
 !

----------


## .

080   .

----------


## -!

> 080   .


.. 182 105 01050 01 1000 110?
  ,  , ...((((

----------


## .

,     6%

----------


## -!

!!!!!!!! )))))))

----------


## MarusiaME

!
       ,        -       (-).
     ...
     (  2010)
     182 105 01022 01 1000 110
 -      ?    ???
    ...?  -,   ??
   -???

----------


## .

.

----------


## MarusiaME

!

----------


## NataliaMSM

-     - 10% ()  2010??? 
182 105 010 220 110 001 10?  ?

----------


## .

??? 
  ,      ?   :Frown:

----------


## NataliaMSM

.    .

----------


## .

,        ?  :Wink:   :Frown:

----------

, ,     150 .       .
   6%

  2010      182 105 01 01 00 11 000 110
    4 .2010    .

???

 :Redface:

----------

182 105 01 01 201 1000 110.   .     1,2,3 .   182 105 01 01 00 11 000 110.
  ???

----------

18210501012011000110

----------

!!!     ???

----------

http://buhsoft.ru/?title=pressa/34/at.php

----------


## dark70

6%
13.02.2011  .     18210501010011000110
     4-  2010.
 ,     01.01.2011 
      18210501012011000110
  ?      ?

----------


## 0878

,   )  ))) 
    6%,    .        )))   .     2010. 2010.  .  ..        ,     ))) ,    , .

1. *39210202100061000160*-        ,      ,        **   2010.

2. *39210202110061000160* -        ,      ,           

3. *39210202100081000160*-      ,    

4. *39210202110091000160* -      ,    

5. *18210501012011000110*  - ,   ,       (  ,   1  2011 ).

----------


## 0878

,    ))))))

----------


## 0878

,       . . ,        2010.  2011   ,    ?

----------


## .

.            .      .

----------


## 0878

,    !   ...

392 1 09 10010 06 1000 160 -        ,         ;
392 1 09 10020 06 1000 160 -        ,         ;
      . ))

----------


## 0878

1      )) 
  .

----------


## .

*0878*,         .  2010  .     .  2010          ,

----------


## 0878

!!   ) :Sun:

----------


## user2

,  12 ** 2011 **     2010 (, 15%,   ),    (  2010),      .     ?   ,   ? !

----------


## .



----------

104        ,   107  . (   02.02.2011 02-04-09/402)

----------


## -

...
   ?
  1/4

----------


## lim

> 1/4


  1/4    1-   ?

----------

1/4?

----------


## ihvar

! , ,        1  2011   -6%?
182105010*10011*000110

182105010*11011*000110
?

----------

> 1  2011   -6%?
> 182 1 05 010*10* 01 1000 110
> 
> 182 1 05 010*11* 01 1000 110


  :yes:

----------


## ihvar

! :yes:

----------


## piv-piv

,       -,     ()?

----------


## echinaceabel

*piv-piv,*
.7 .15 212-:"  , **      ,  ".

----------

, ,      .  ,   ,          ,      ,          .      1,2,3  2010    18210501010011000110, 4  2010. 18210501012011000110,    1 .2011 18210501011011000110.         .

----------


## stdio

> *piv-piv,*
> .7 .15 212-:"  , **      ,  ".


, .         ,        -,   -   ( ).   ?

----------

,

----------

( 6%),    1 .      .
  ?

----------


## EugeneD

,  ...       .

----------


## ...

.
   ,    ?
392 1 02 02010 06 1000 160
392 1 02 02100 06 1000 160
 :Frown:

----------


## 95

> .
>   ?


        (     )     .     .

----------


## LadyJ

,   ,       2010     2011?

----------


## .

2011

----------


## El Gordo

,     .
 :

http://www.r77.nalog.ru/ip/3797820/

      :      (    )  ?    99%,     , ..    .

----------


## Vladmanager

!!!    
   28  15% ,    2010         ...
          (.    11)          ? !!!!!!

----------


## .

*Vladmanager*,   -  ?   . 4     ,     ,       :Frown:

----------


## vladmanager

.     ( )   -    ...     -         :: :Smilie:        -    20   ...   ,                 ( .   2010).       !!!    ... !

----------


## .

.     ,         2011

----------


## vladmanager

01  2011 - 182 105 01022 01 1000 110       1 ,  ,  9 , .     .   ? . ,    !!!!!!

----------


## .



----------


## vladmanager

.     .        .  - .  -   ,   ""   .   !!! !!!

----------


## LadyJ

, !        (2010),     ...     ?   2- ,   .        ,       ,   /  ..

----------


## .

> ,       ,   /


 ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       ?


 - ,      =>           . ,          .

----------


## Kate_Avd

> ,     .
>  :
> 
> http://www.r77.nalog.ru/ip/3797820/
> 
>       :      (    )  ?    99%,     , ..    .


,  ,    . : ""     9  2010  ,   . .. - (..     ,  !).    .   ,   ,    -   ""         ...    ""....  :Frown: 

p.s. , 11- .
   -.

----------


## .

*Kate_Avd*,       ?         2010 ?

----------


## Kate_Avd

> *Kate_Avd*,       ?         2010 ?


    -  . ,   .          (    ,        .,    ,    -  :Redface: ).
   , ...    -    :Wow:  _(  : "- - ,....,_!"?)_. 
      "     "   .   -    , ...    ,    . 

 ,  ,     !  :yes:    !  :Love: 
  !  :Embarrassment:

----------

.

        ///

  ,    ...... .....  18210202010060000160
  ...... .....   18210202020060000160  

        39210202010061000160 
 39210202020061000160  .

      ??  .

----------


## .

**,   ,    2010

----------

..        ?

----------


## .

?   -       ,

----------

,             2010. ...       ,          2010. -   ,       ..

----------


## OksanaL_83

....       .      ( 6%)   2011 .  18210501011011000110, ?

----------


## .

-  .        . 
   ,

----------


## OksanaL_83

> -  .        . 
>    ,


,  .       ( 25    ?).     /   .        1000 . .           300 .,     1000 .     .      _       ._      .

----------

2011.      (6%)   2011.  182 1 05 01011 01 1000 110
         (1 . )  .      ,      .   
182 1 05 0101 10 10000 110   ... 
 ?      ?   ? :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> 182 1 05 0101 10 10000 110   ...


  14-   "1"    -  .

----------

182 1 05 01011 01 1000 110
182 1 05 01011 01 0000 110
     . , ,  01 1000  01 0000 -     ,     ( 6%)...     -     ,     .  ..   ?  -.  ?  :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> 182 1 05 01011 01 0000 110


     .      14-      //.

----------

> 


   : 1 - , 2 - . ,          (182 1 05 01011 01 1000 110),       182 1 05 01011 01 0000 110.         (.,    ),            .     .    ,   ?    ?

----------


## boguaroll

(   )    2011...

     6 %

----------


## 2733557

.      .
              ?

----------


## mvf

- : http://mvf.klerk.ru/yar/022.htm



> 


.

----------


## 2733557

.  .

----------


## Potemkina

.
  ,   2  2011   6%    18210501012011000110,   18210501011011000110,   ?

----------


## .

, .



> 182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110 ,   ,       (*  ,   1  2011* )


  1       18210501011011000110

----------

, .         2011  2010      2010,     ,    .   ,         ,   ?
  ,       ?

----------

.   .

----------


## .

.  ,   2011     .

----------

,  .
  ,         ,     ?

----------


## .

-     ,    .

----------

, 
       ))

----------


## xyliganka

,            ?

----------


## EugeneD

> .  ,   2011     .


       2010  ...

----------

> ,            ?


182 1 05 02010 02 3000 110   2011 
182 1 05 02020 02 3000 110  2010  
.

----------

4  3 . 2010

----------

**,   ,     .   :Wink:

----------

*

----------

**, .  # 651.

----------


## piv-piv

, ,     ,    . -  ,      1  2011  .  :Wink:

----------



----------


## piv-piv

.  :yes:   , . .

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## )O+

:
    6%  4  2011  1  2012,       ?      .
    .  .

----------


## .

*)O+*,      .

----------


## Wirta

*.*, ,   -  .  2010       ,      ,     . ,      (.. 3    2010).     ,       2011 , - ,    -   ,       .  
    - ,     14.01.2011 .  ,        . 
   ,     2011   ,       ,    - .       ,    ,   ...    2012        ,   ...   ,     ... 
   ,    ,      -,   -      ? 
       ?  :Redface:

----------


## .

,     .
  ,          .   ,

----------


## Wirta

> ,     .
>   ,          .   ,


, -     ,  ,    -         ...  ,    ...

----------


## **

,   .      -  2011   2010 (18210501022011000110),    2011      18210501021011000110.      2010  . ,  -  ,    ?

----------


## **

,        2011 ...

----------


## .

> ,  -  ,    ?


        .  ,  .

----------


## **

... , .

----------

